# Garden Yields.????



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

My father had a beautiful garden here in Miami, peppers, okra , tomatoes ,eggplants , mangoes ,corn, oranges, lemons, avocados , guavas , sugar-apples , he never canned or preserved he just gave away his yield to friends and neighbors now I need to get my butt moving and start my garden but many out there that have gardens , what do you do with your yield?, because I remember just on peppers alone it was a lot, and all that in a 150x50 foot lot.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The garden will vary from year to year ... depending on Mother Nature. 

I can most of the garden but one could also dry or freeze. (Then you have what you eat fresh...)

Happy Gardens :flower:


----------



## roselle (Oct 20, 2013)

Recently one of my grown children came for a visit. He fussed at the younger children and myself, about all the sweet potatoes we grew last year, that were sprouting, and going to the compost pile. Well...We ate them all year, canned 104 quarts of them, gave bushels away, and used several bushels to start new plants for 2013, for our own garden and some for others. 

I generally plant 800 sweet potatoes plants each year. We got close to 20 bushels of sweet potatoes last year. We dug for days, using lanterns even at night. The year before I planted 800 sweet potatoes plants and the bunnies ate every single plant. We did not get one single sweet potato. We now have some very happy bunny hunters! They think they hit the jackpot. 

Last year I planted 200 lbs. of seed potatoes and got 1.5 gallon buckets of little rotties. This year...I planted 200 lbs. of seed potatoes and got 19 bushels. 

We plant what we have room for and what we can keep up with and pray. We get what we are given....I always over estimate. In the years we get more, we preserve more and use in the years we get less.

I tell my best friend...We are seed gamblers! We just never know what our prize will be.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I plant at least three times what I think we need. Some years I'm over run with everything, some years I have gluts and shortages of different things, some years we have terrible harvests. 
My main vegetable garden is 75 feet by 85 feet. We have grown all our rhubarb, strawberries and bramble berries in this space too. If I harvested and preserved EVERYTHING I grew in this area I estimate I'd feed 12 to 15 people. More than half of what is grown is fed to the pigs, I only use the best vegies for the house. 

We are lucky with our climate as I can grow 365 days a year, with two main plantings in October and late March. We do plant a lot right through the year though as well. 

This year I am adding another 30 feet to the garden so I'll have 75 feet by 110 feet. 

All the strawberries will be moved to this new area, as will the rhubarb and I'll establish a large asparagus bed. Brambles will be moved to one end of the orchard and into our vineyard (they were only ever put into the vege patch to get enough propagation material for a larger plot). 

Our aim is to supply everyone on the farm (averages at about 7 adults) and have plenty to give to our other children and still feed the pigs. 

We try to keep our growing areas as compact as possible as we have limited water over the summer months. We put a huge amount of organic matter etc into this area and our returns are huge and getting better each year.


----------

